# LAV MV warnt vor weiteren Verboten



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (16. April 2018)

https://www.lav-mv.de/mitteilungen.php?pp=1&id=556

Fyi


----------



## Fischer am Inn (16. April 2018)

*AW: LAV MV warnt vor weiteren Verboten*

Hallo miteinander,

 Info durch den LAV an seine Mitglieder ist ja schon mal ein erster richtiger Schritt.
 Spannender ist aber die Frage was der Verband zu tun gedenkt.

 Mal schauen. was da kommt.

 Servus
 Fischer am Inn


----------



## kati48268 (16. April 2018)

*AW: LAV MV warnt vor weiteren Verboten*

2 Zitate aus der Verbandsmeldung:

_"...in der Landespolitik fehle es aber an Fürsprechern, sagte Brillowski. Da bewegt sich nicht viel." _
Es ist Aufgabe des Verbandes diese Fürsprecher zu gewinnen, Lobbyismus ist die primäre Aufgabe eines Verbandes.
Was er hier ablässt, ist schlichtweg das Zeugnis eigenen Versagens!
Das kommt eben dabei heraus, wenn man sich zig Jahre als Naturschutzverband gebärdet, 
statt als Anglerverband zu arbeiten.

_"So stehe z. B. trotz Zusagen des Landes, den  Anglerverbänden die Prüfungsberechtigung wieder zu übertragen, eine  Entscheidung noch immer aus."_
*Was zur Hölle hat das mit den angesprochenen Problemen zu tun? #c :r
Werden die Angelverbote etwa dadurch weniger, 
dass es in der Verbandskasse wieder mehr klingelt?*
_(denn es geht beim Thema Prüfung nur um Einnahmen, sonst nix)_
Der Landesverband hat zwei Probleme, das Primäre heisst Karl-Heinz Brillowski, das zweite ist die Ausrichtung.
Auch wenn der ältere Herr Professor Dr. rer. oec. habil. mittlerweile auf gemäßigt macht, nehm ich ihm diese Rolle nicht mehr ab, dafür hat er jahrelang zu viel Schaden angerichtet.
Eine neue Führung, eine neue Ausrichtung "pro Angler", dann kann der LV auch seine Stimme erheben ohne unglaubwürdig zu erscheinen.
Und dann bei solchen Meldungen aber auch beim Thema bleiben, gegen Verbote protestieren und den eigenen Geldbeutel mal außen vor lassen.
Erbärmlich!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. April 2018)

*AW: LAV MV warnt vor weiteren Verboten*

Nicht das ich seit 2 Jahren davor warne, dass die AWZ nur der Beginn ist und die Länder vom BMUB aufgefordert worden sind, auf Landesebene nach Vorbild des Bundes die Natura-2000 Gebiete rechtlich zu sichern. Vorbild Bund beinhaltet ein Angelverbot. 

Aber wir malen die Welt ja nur viel zu schwarz und es wird nicht so schlimm werden...

In SH haben wir das Beispiel "NSG kleiner Binnensee" oder auch "Großenbrode" aktuell. Leider ist auch das noch nicht das Ende an Verboten!


----------



## smithie (16. April 2018)

*AW: LAV MV warnt vor weiteren Verboten*



kati48268 schrieb:


> _"So stehe z. B. trotz Zusagen des Landes, den  Anglerverbänden die Prüfungsberechtigung wieder zu übertragen, eine  Entscheidung noch immer aus."_
> *Was zur Hölle hat das mit den angesprochenen Problemen zu tun? #c :r
> Werden die Angelverbote etwa dadurch weniger,
> dass es in der Verbandskasse wieder mehr klingelt*


Ganz einfach: Sachen fordern, die unwahrscheinlich in der Umsetzung sind und dann ggf. den Almosen (Prüfungsberechtigung) wieder bekommen.


----------

